

Yves Behar: Industrial Designer in Silicon Valley - nols
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/6/5930539/the-makers-mark-yves-behar-fuseproject-profile

======
fidotron
Yves Behar is an enigma, in the sense that I can't think of one thing he was
involved with which actually does look good or function particularly well, but
his involvement in projects is promoted in such a way it's now a sort of
clichéd joke, when based on their normal track record of success after his
involvement it's almost like he actually has the kiss of death.

------
Grue3
Not enough pictures of his gadgets. And what is pictured doesn't seem
particularly beautiful to me.

------
booop
Clickbait title.

A lot of what he's designed aren't exactly gadgets. And personally I think
Jonathan Ive is a more suitable candidate for the title of "the man" behind
SV's "most beautiful gadgets"

~~~
dang
We've changed the title in an attempt to be accurate and neutral.

